# What is Discernment? by Sinclair Ferguson



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 26, 2013)

Excellent article on spiritual discernment. The book it is from is free in digital edition till the 31st (scroll down to end of article).

What Is Discernment? by Sinclair Ferguson | Ligonier Ministries Blog


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool I'll have to check that out as I have come to believe recently after having been taught some solid doctrine on the gift of discernment (as aopposed to all the sensationalistic interpretations I have heard in the past about being able to see demons and angels and weird stuff like that) now after hearing MacArthur Discernment: Spiritual Survival for a Church in Crisis and Pastor Dustin Segers in particular teaching on it I believe that it is my gift. Segers says that you are usually the first in the pews to start squirming when something "off" has been said, that you are have a propensity toward apologetics, you tend to pour over doctrine and test all things with the scripture constantly, that people mistake you for being knit picky a lot and judgmental which is a shame, also in a culture without much persecution there tends to be more people with this gift because there tends to be more heresy, because false teachers aren't willing to put their head on the chopping block when there is persecution but go hog wild when there isn't persecution. But it wasn't the positive teaching that convinced me but the negative He said that you tend to become judgmental when you use your gift without rest and therefore need a break every once and a while and you can get knit picky and must be careful. Anyways there is a book by Tim Challis on discernment that I have been wanting to read The Discipline of Spiritual Discernment: Tim Challies, John MacArthur: 9781581349092: Amazon.com: Books.

Just a couple thoughts on discernment I've been considering the last few months. I'll definitally read through that article when I get a chance thanks!


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2013)

Viel Danke.


----------

